# Online, 3.0, OpenRPG, players wanted



## Bombastus (Aug 6, 2003)

Hello,

I'm looking for one or two more players, preferably female, for my online game on Tuesday nights from 10pm-1am eastern.   PC levels are 1-3, setting is homebrew/fantasy.  As a group we agreed to cover potentially erotic situations, so 18+ only please.  

For more info please contact me at verdibean@aol.com

Thanks,
Maggie


----------



## Bombastus (Aug 7, 2003)

Player slot already filled!  Thanks!


----------

